# Kubota Tractor Fleet....



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

Addition of our newest 2006 Kubota M125X to our fleet....

Now all we need is more snow......

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*More Tractor Pics*

Everyone seems to enjoy pics so here are some more.....


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice bota's so when can I borrow one lol j/k


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking tractors. What would the rear blades cost you and how big are they?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweet lookin tractors!!! I like the rear inverted box scraper  I've already got 10% down on the New M135x. It'll be super for next winter season xysport


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Rear Blades*



JD Dave;752726 said:


> Nice looking tractors. What would the rear blades cost you and how big are they?


Hey Dave, both are Horst Welding 9' HLA 3500's snow pushers with custom QA set-up for the rear.... had Horst add floating side plates to help with scraping....

Both have worked fantastic as rear back drags, so good that they have yet to be switched to the front loader arms..... yet it only takes a minute to switch it over....

Costs.... think it was around the 4100.00 cdn mark each..

With the heavy snows this winter I am very happy I have them....

Regards Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Kubota M135X*



creativedesigns;752734 said:


> Sweet lookin tractors!!! I like the rear inverted box scraper  I've already got 10% down on the New M135x. It'll be super for next winter season xysport


Very nice unit.... I am sure you will be very happy with it..... the M125X is a great tractor... I am positive the M135X will kick ass.....

Found a video of the M135X





Regards Al


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think I might just take one of my spare 12 ft's and make it a pull blade the same as yours. I have one job where 1 tractor works all night and I think it might save the guy some time.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Those are some nice looking tractors. Love that back blade pusher combo. 
How hard is it to get blades from Horst? Do they have a back log?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;752758 said:


> Those are some nice looking tractors. Love that back blade pusher combo.
> How hard is it to get blades from Horst? Do they have a back log?


About 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice tractors


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

blowerman;752758 said:


> Those are some nice looking tractors. Love that back blade pusher combo.
> How hard is it to get blades from Horst? Do they have a back log?


Just tell'em ya know Dave Snyder! & they'll get you one that day! LOL   :waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;752771 said:


> Just tell'em ya know Dave Snyder! & they'll get you one that day! LOL   :waving:


They have no clue who I am, you have to buy through a dealer.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

creativedesigns;752771 said:


> Just tell'em ya know Dave Snyder! & they'll get you one that day! LOL   :waving:


That's great! Then I'll have it for Wed. snowstorm.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

StratfordPusher;752743 said:


> Hey Dave, both are Horst Welding 9' HLA 3500's snow pushers with custom QA set-up for the rear.... had Horst add floating side plates to help with scraping....
> 
> Both have worked fantastic as rear back drags, so good that they have yet to be switched to the front loader arms..... yet it only takes a minute to switch it over....
> 
> ...


I am always impressed when a company makes something that has multiple uses. That QA set up looks great, giving me ideas. Keep em coming


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*One Offs*



Neige;752790 said:


> I am always impressed when a company makes something that has multiple uses. That QA set up looks great, giving me ideas. Keep em coming


Hey Neige, Horst Welding is a great company with great products....I had my local dealer sales rep approach them and ask them to build me these QR custom blades. They where not a standard production item.

I worked with the Horst engineer via the fax machine on the 3 point hitch design drawings. The Horst production team did the rest...

Since posting photos of these blades on this site Horst Welding has sold a few more of these blades... who knows... maybe they will make a production run of them if they get enough demand. and no they are not paying me.... lol.... wish they would... perhaps a free swingwing....if your reading this Horst folks.... ....

The QA is very fast and easy... pull the 2 upper pins and lower the hitch arms, turn tractor around and pick-up the blade with the loader...
Couldn't be any faster or simplier in view....

For the type of commerial / residential customers we have they work fantastic.... they are a real time saver and boost machine production
times and the quality of the finished product....

Now that I have a great working pair of them ... I don't think I would be with out them ....

Al


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Stratford,
What is the kubota with the blower shown in the fleet picture? I have a 99' 9000 cab that has been a great tractor, it works with a 10' snow bucket and rear scraper very well as well as anyuthing else I ask it to do. nice fleet!!!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

StratfordPusher;752833 said:


> Hey Neige, Horst Welding is a great company with great products....I had my local dealer sales rep approach them and ask them to build me these QR custom blades. They where not a standard production item.
> 
> I worked with the Horst engineer via the fax machine on the 3 point hitch design drawings. The Horst production team did the rest...
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, I think the Horst distributor in Quebec has missed the boat year after year. It was JD on this site that I first heard of them. They look like real quality. Love the Botas, I feal you get real quality for the price you pay.
Thanks Paul


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.agriculture.com/ag/story.jhtml;jsessionid=BFGAIY5QPME3FQFIBQSCAOQ?storyid=/templatedata/ag/story/data/1234536377993.xml

the M135x has a 6.1L inline four. HOLY $#@&([email protected]! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*1999 m9000 dtc*



Supersnow;752854 said:


> Hey Stratford,
> What is the kubota with the blower shown in the fleet picture? I have a 99' 9000 cab that has been a great tractor, it works with a 10' snow bucket and rear scraper very well as well as anyuthing else I ask it to do. nice fleet!!!


Hey Supersnow... your dead on.... it is also a 1999 with 2500 hrs now, been a fantastic machine.... have run all my blades and buckets on it and it always comes through like a champ..... But for comfort and power... I will take the M125X any day....

Regards Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Something to dream about*



HC plower;752891 said:


> http://www.agriculture.com/ag/story.jhtml;jsessionid=BFGAIY5QPME3FQFIBQSCAOQ?storyid=/templatedata/ag/story/data/1234536377993.xml
> 
> the M135x has a 6.1L inline four. HOLY $#@&([email protected]! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that I own a M125X I can just imagine how nice the M135X will be... well I can start dreaming now of the day I can trade off my M-100 on one of those babies....

Al


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice fleet of tractors. Looking into getting a tractor with a blower next year. Just window shopping for now!


----------



## plowwed (Sep 25, 2007)

wheres the rest of the backblade:salute:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

plowwed;753749 said:


> wheres the rest of the backblade:salute:


He's not as wealthy as you so he just bought half.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

StratfordPusher;752999 said:


> Hey Supersnow... your dead on.... it is also a 1999 with 2500 hrs now, been a fantastic machine.... have run all my blades and buckets on it and it always comes through like a champ..... But for comfort and power... I will take the M125X any day....
> 
> Regards Al


I agree, but its not really fair to compare the two. Once you try power shift, + the lever to raise and lower the 3 point, and then the spacious cab, its hard to go back.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*The New M135x*

Heres somethin that'll make Neige KING!!!  I like this snowpusher made by Craig Manufacturing. But man, the Horst 4000 with wings looks mighty great!!! wesport


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

We bought a 95x this year, plenty of power for what I want to do. That 135x for drives is way over kill.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

For some strange reason the best snow removal equipment (blowers & plows) seem to be made in Canada? Man, it's some good stuff.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Neige;753963 said:


> We bought a 95x this year, plenty of power for what I want to do. That 135x for drives is way over kill.


For large commercial accounts it'd be good! When I get mine, I'll let ya test'er out! :waving:


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*I would agree*



Neige;753963 said:


> We bought a 95x this year, plenty of power for what I want to do. That 135x for drives is way over kill.


My M125X is for commerial accounts only.......my M9000 however is great in tight places....

Don't think I would tackle many of my residentials with it..... some already think the M9000 is too big....

Al


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Better Mouse Trap*



blowerman;753975 said:


> For some strange reason the best snow removal equipment (blowers & plows) seem to be made in Canada? Man, it's some good stuff.


Hey Blowerman... you just might be right.... kinda like the better mouse trap.... when you deal with snow 5 months of the year we think of ways to make it end or go away sooner...... kinda the Curse of the great white north...

Al


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice looking fleet you got there Stratford. Makes me kinda jelous.

I'm in the market for a tractor for the summer and will use it for winter as well. I know I need about 90hp but don't know what kind of tractor. The more I look the more I like LOL

Looking at you pics though I do know I will be buying a blade setup like what you have as we also do some condo's. Did see a guy around here with the same setup doing a local Canadian tire plaza.

Good luck this season.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Kubotas*



DeVries;754282 said:


> Nice looking fleet you got there Stratford. Makes me kinda jelous.
> 
> I'm in the market for a tractor for the summer and will use it for winter as well. I know I need about 90hp but don't know what kind of tractor. The more I look the more I like LOL
> 
> ...


Hey DeVries.... I use my M9000 all summer long... great tractor.....

The blades.... gotta love Horst Welding.... local company that really stands behind their products.... own several now and will be buying a new swingwing in the late summer....

Good luck with your winter as well

Al


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

Al, what if any parts or major maint have you had to do on your 9000 ? I am selling mine this spring and would like to know what future owners could expect. I have about 1060 hrs on mine and it has been a great machine, also what size tools blades, buckets, are those that you use on your 9000 ? I am thinking of upgrading to a new model with the newer transmissions to avoid clutch use when loading snow, maybe a 96 to 108 class size, any ideas?

Thanks Les


----------



## Supersnow (Feb 15, 2009)

*9540 95x comparison..*



Neige;753963 said:


> We bought a 95x this year, plenty of power for what I want to do. That 135x for drives is way over kill.


Niege,

can you compare the 95x to the 9540 ? is the 40 series lighter all the way around?

thanks

les


----------

